
Show HN: Submit a Claim to the TSA - austinhutch
http://tsaclaim.com/
======
austinhutch
Hi HN, here's the accompanying blog post that talks about the project:
[https://medium.com/@austinhutchison/citizen-experience-
sf-95...](https://medium.com/@austinhutchison/citizen-experience-
sf-95-712c08a2aed7#.ajgtjc6nv)

The experience filing a claim with the TSA is painful, I've tried to make it
less so. Hope to get some great feedback.

